# Brevard,NC 3yF-Brooke-Sweet doesn't begin to describe



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*If you are unable to help this gorgeous girl directly, please, please share with other GSD or other rescues or anyone else who might be able to help get her to safety as fast as possible......

*






. 

*Evelyn Bridges: [email protected] is contact or Connie McNab: [email protected]*
*CHARLIE'S ANGELS ANIMAL RESCUE*
*TRANSYLVANIA SHELTER VOLUNTEER*
*BREVARD, NC (NEAR ASHEVILLE, NC)*






















This assessment was done by a local GSD person:



Sweet doesn't begin to describe this Beauty!! Brooke is a typical German Shepherd in that she wants nothing more than to be by your side........ and will lean against your legs for a head rub! Large for a female, she is roughly 3-4 years old, spayed, UTD on all shots and heartworm negative. Walks great on a leash, crate trained and house broken........ her only flaw is that she can run through under ground fencing and is aggressive towards other female dogs on her turf and does not like cats.....she does however like other large breed males, but would do well as the "Only Furkid" as she loves all the attention and will give back 100%!! She will make someone a FABULOUS companion, I really like this one! So call for a playdate with Brooke, you'll fall in love with her calm sweet nature as well..Fenced yard please!

Was an owner surrender due to not being able to afford vet bill for her broken leg which we have taken care of already.


*Connie*

*CHARLIE'S ANGELS ANIMAL RESCUE*
*TRANSYLVANIA SHELTER VOLUNTEER*
*BREVARD, NC (NEAR ASHEVILLE, NC)*
*828-335-6458*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another lovely lady with gentle eyes....breakfast bump.
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am going to call about her in the morning. I have someone that may be interested in her.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

according to them, she is highly female aggressive. fine with males. great dog but needs a home with NO female dogs. She is still urgent!


----------

